# Prism Detailing - Audi S5 - Swissvax



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was asked to carry out a detail on a year old Audi S5. The owner wanted the best he could get, correction, good level of wax etc......The Customer doesnt really use the car on a daily basis but when he does it mostly trips down south so a lot of motorway driving and when turning up it was evident the car had not seen a sponge for a while.










































So started by giving the car a quick rinse, remove any dust or dirt that the Pressure washer would remove, then I sprayed Surfex APC on the lower half of the car and left whilst I cleaned the alloys. On the alloys I used Bilberry Wheel Cleaner and Surfex APC on the tyres and Arches










Then worked round the car with APC in the petrol cap, door hinges and engine bay and then rinsed


























Then moved onto snowfoaming the car with Pro Valet PH Neutral Snowfoam










Aggrigated dirt from crevises using a Swissvax Detail Brush and rinsed, then I washed the car using Swissvax Car Bath (Two bucket method of course) and a Dodo Juice Wookie Fist wash mitt, rinsed, then clayed with Swissvax Paint Rubber and Swissvax Quick Detailer


















The Engine bay was treated to Swissvax Motorshine which coats all the engine trim and ensures it keeps the gloosy black look forever with no chance of discoloration

The car was then dried using a hot air blow dryer from Chemical Guys. By this time it was late in the evening and I finished up to continue in the morning.

So next morning nice and early, got the car back out the garage, gave another quick wash (2bm) and dried again with the hot air dryer.Had a look over the car to view the correction required and found the car covered in swirls and hologramming and marring


























Took some paint depth reading with a Positector 200 (advanced) with some interesting results :shock:


































The owner had told me the car had be valalised many times throughout the year of ownership and had been resprayed a couple or times :?

So i taped the car up and started to the correction










Initially I chose Ultrafina on a Hex-logic finishing pad and started to the wing which had the reading of 548 microns, but this failed to correct, then i moved onto Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro on a Hex-Logic White pad (Polishing pad) and once again the level of correction was not achieved, so I then opted for 3M FCP on a Hex-Logic White Pad spread at 900rpms and worked at between 1500-2000rpms, refined with 3M Ultrafina on a Hex-logic finishing pad.


















Some pics once once corrected


























The paintwork was then treated to Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then 2 layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock (76% Carnauba content) was applied inclusing inside the door shuts.










Whilst waiting for the wax to cure, the alloys were treated with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then Swissvax Autobahn alloy wax (which contains PTFE) and the Tyres with Swissvax Pneu and both left to sure.










Whilst waiting on the wax and alloys to sure then moved onto the exhaust trim, this was treated with Swissvax Metal Polish and ultrafine steel wool, then waxed with Brillent Metal Wax.

before








after









Then I removed the wax from the paintwork with a Zaino ultra plush MF and removed the excess Pneu from the tyres and wax from the alloys the exhaust trim.

The windows were treated with Swissvax Crystal and the Door rubbers with Swissvax Seal Feed.

The interior was treated to Swissvax Leather Cleaner and Swissvax Leather Conditioner, the interior trim wiped down with APC and the mats and boot shampoo hoovered


















then the car wash finished and here are the final shots

























#

















































Followed up with a maintanence detail over a month later....only addition was the use of Swissvax Nano Express as a top up....










































The Customer was more than happy with the results 

Anyways thanks for viewing

Robert


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice and deep and wet


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice....

love these my friend has one his could do with some care il send him this link..

BTW Whats he got in the front cup holder?? looks like some kind of cap? id like these for my car,


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

tony2 said:


> BTW Whats he got in the front cup holder?? looks like some kind of cap? id like these for my car,


I cant remember, think its an ash tray....ill check next time im working on it :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks really nice! Quality job!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice work and a quality finish


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice and cars and good write up. Try giving the camera tad longer to focus/just breathe once before you snap the pic, should get more in focus then.

Good hards day work there out in the winter sun


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous car, brilliant reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Still love the a5 shape nice work and welcome along to the studio


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks all for your comments 

Iain, one thing ill always admit to, im useless behind a camera! point and click and hope for the best then afterwards when i review the pics at least 50% have to be binned 

Hopefully a tripod and maybe a better camera will help for future writeups


----------



## Sebony (Feb 4, 2010)

Really nice! :thumb:

I have a quick question regarding this:


> then I sprayed Surfex APC on the lower half of the car


Which ratio do you use? 1:10?
Thanks!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Sebony said:


> Really nice! :thumb:
> 
> I have a quick question regarding this:
> 
> ...


Thanks and yeah exactly spot on 1:10 ratio :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice results, it looks good in some of the more in focus after shots 

Id not take those PTG readings as anywhere near correct, given the gate set up and the variation unless its had a ton of shoddy repair work.

Posi 200 are great for getting an idea of paint depths on plastic and composite panels, but on metal there are far far more accurate machines. you would get a better idea of whats going on with the paint by A) setting your gage up right and B) using a normal total thickness gage along side to verify the readings you get.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

james b said:


> Nice results, it looks good in some of the more in focus after shots
> 
> Id not take those PTG readings as anywhere near correct, given the gate set up and the variation unless its had a ton of shoddy repair work.
> 
> Posi 200 are great for getting an idea of paint depths on plastic and composite panels, but on metal there are far far more accurate machines. you would get a better idea of whats going on with the paint by A) setting your gage up right and B) using a normal total thickness gage along side to verify the readings you get.


I usually run the posi 200 and the PD8 at the same time and there is 1-3 microns of a difference between the two and when testing against the plastic shims the posi is more accurate than the PD8.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Nice Work! Love the S5


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Prism Detailing said:


> I usually run the posi 200 and the PD8 at the same time and there is 1-3 microns of a difference between the two and when testing against the plastic shims the posi is more accurate than the PD8.


Im just trying to help you from my own experience with that bit of kit.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice job there especially with the various thickness and probably paint hardness given it had been painted at different times possibly with different paint, well done.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Lovely job mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Nice results, it looks good in some of the more in focus after shots
> 
> Id not take those PTG readings as anywhere near correct, given the gate set up and the variation unless its had a ton of shoddy repair work.
> 
> Posi 200 are great for getting an idea of paint depths on plastic and composite panels, but on metal there are far far more accurate machines. you would get a better idea of whats going on with the paint by A) setting your gage up right and B) using a normal total thickness gage along side to verify the readings you get.


I was thinking the exact same thing mate, the gate settings are a bit big and the peaks arent the greatest you *could* achieve (you can see the signal bounced a fair few times in a couple of the pics). Maybe have a bit more time playing with the gauge on a panel you know the history of if possible. It's a great piece of kit for giving you rough guides as to what you're playing with if you know how to use it but I wouldnt take it's readings as gospel.

Car looks great in the afters mate, really like the S5 :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work there mate, would love a V8 myself.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I do like these beasts, look great now mate, top work.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice deep look mate well done.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

nice work, love that Audi S5!


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't see many S5s around, so good to see one here. Great job, looks mint.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very good job. Those PTGs look a nightmare!!

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## russ9898 (Feb 7, 2009)

The old man has an A5, i think its a lovely looking car but the S5 just looks so much better. Much meaner, bet it sounds gorgeous as well. Great work there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!

Cracking reflections, and overall, a great job!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Cracking job :thumb: it's surprising actually how big these cars are ,weldone bud


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice work mate


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

Fantastic reflections. :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ahh this is the infamous S5 then :lol:

nice one Robert


----------

